# Need Suggestions about Palette!



## benben7100 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello,everybody.I saw a new kind of palette at a store on eBay.Because it is very different from others,I can’t decide if I should buy it.So I need some suggestions from all of you.Help me ,please.Thanks.
The address of the store is:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300651982623?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

